# Emperor newt.



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone ever keep some of these? I want to pick some up soon they are really cute, but i can't find any care sheets on them. can anyone help me out ? like housing etc


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a few sites that I found ... here here  and here. There is also a FAQ that might help you here  Hopefully these will help you get started.

edit = added in another site and FAQ


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

exactly what i was looking for, thanks


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

No problem! Good Luck!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What an interesting animal. I didn't even know they existed, heh.


----------

